# A.d Ashleys Red Sea Balsam



## Just Dig it (May 10, 2007)

I was digging a bottle  dump and i found  an old door to a stove about a  foot  down under it were  3 of these  (special thanks  to the  door  for protecting  these for many years ) i am keeping one i 
  i gave one to a friend and  one is  up for  grabs  if  someone  would like one.
 If anyone knows  its  age  i would love to know!!!!
The ashleys  Were big in this city

 Mayor Ashley 
 Ashley Blvd
 The Charles S Ashley School

 and  tons  more  so its  a  good little piece   first person to reply can have it let me know if you want me to clean it (sincerely) Eric J
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ayy


----------



## GuntherHess (May 10, 2007)

That style of bottle is typical of late 1880s to 1890s. Its a fairly well known medicine so you can proabaly dig up some more info pretty easy. I'll see what I have.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 10, 2007)

My quess would be 1880's - 90's.  I have one I dug in West Barnstable but mine doesn't have the Dr's name on it but it's still BIM so I would think yours is older.  Did you dig them in New Bedford?  My Dads from there and I would think that town has loads of potential.  What are ya asking for it?  If you do a search on this forum for Red Sea Balsam you'll see a few.  Cobalt


----------



## GuntherHess (May 10, 2007)

> A.d Ashleys Red Sea Balsam


 
 Fike lists it as being advertised in 1890. There is also a note that ABM versions are seen so it was apparently sold into the 20th century.

 Here is a trade card for another Ashley medication (there were several)


----------



## Just Dig it (May 10, 2007)

you can have one  cobalt ..why do i need 2? and  yes i am  from  new bedford  but my  girlfriend lives in dartmouth  on hixville road  you have  no clue of the potential of this area i know where there are outhouses  still standing  but  i do not want  to dig  them  without permission  finding out whos land it is  is  the problem its rather difficult ...

 but yeah if you live near here .this summer i am organizing  a privy  dig  at the  foundation in copicut woods if i can get a large  group of people  i  have permission from the land  superintendant  i told him i only want a few bottles and  i will donate  the rest  but i wouldnt  mind  splitting whatevers  there  if  a few  diggers  would  like to join . 
 i found  a  dump in a park near her  house  the  road they put in missed it by 50 feet 

 i also  found a  1915 mass license plate  so many broken purple milk bottles and a kilgore cast iron cap gun  a glass stopper and  some other junk theres a path 10 feet from the  dump = (  and a  giant tree decided  to grow in the middle of it so meh  but yeah  where  do i send the balsam?


----------



## Just Dig it (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the Info guntheress..oh and  cobalt  ..do you  want  me  to mail it  to you  dirty or  clean? lol


----------



## Just Dig it (May 10, 2007)

GuntherHess*


----------



## bottle109 (May 10, 2007)

Hello Eric,

 If you need help digging, let me know
 I live in West Bridgewater
 thanks. Dan


----------



## cobaltbot (May 10, 2007)

Way cool!, dirty would be just fine, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Steve in MA (May 11, 2007)

Hey alright, some local diggers.  I live in Easton, but grew up in NB.  I went to Ashley school.  I picked up one of those bottles with 90% label at the Attleboro Show back in January, just got it for the name, and it was only $10.  I haven't dug out a privy yet, but I've been looking to do so.  If you still need help, give a shout.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 12, 2007)

well well well steve!  local  is  great! i live on clifford street ..the other side of the park  from ashley school

 what are  you  doing   today? and  or  tomorrow not  to be  weird  but  if your  from here  i have  quite  the proposition for you!  my step fathers brother  MAY be letting me  dig  his  privy  house  circa 1780s
 swansea
 and  his barn was an outpost his  yard  a civil war battle field  imagine  the  privy  finds?
 im  a new  digger  i would  hate  to  fuck this one  up  so call me to chat on specs  1-508-971-8700


 Eric


----------



## Just Dig it (May 12, 2007)

i am sorry about  swearing  everyone


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2007)

Hey Steve where about in Easton do you live? I live in Allentown, we dig more Easton bottles in Allentown then Allentown bottles, Easton has  some  very old homes like Allentown, Privy Heaven, check out my links, more then half of those bottles are from Easton, (Seitz & Bros.) dug in Allentown and surrounding towns. Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2007)

Duhhhh let me retract what I wrote Steve, I didn't read that you lived in Easton MA, there is an Easton here in the lehigh Valley where I live, wrong Easton[8D] check the links out any way they still say Easton []


----------



## Just Dig it (May 13, 2007)

hmm wonder how far easton is


----------



## Steve in MA (May 14, 2007)

That's Ok, Rick, but you get all of the good Easton bottles! We have a few, but not a hell of a lot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 14, 2007)

Many miles from you Rusty shovel.


----------

